# Fly Fishing- course or guide



## Austrian (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello to everybody!

i will be in Pensacola for one month. I am looking for a fly fishing guide who can give me some training. I would also take part in a course. Fresh and salt water, I am interested in both. If you are non professional and wanna teach me (and make some extra bucks) please leave me a PM also.

Pensacola is a great city!

thanks for reading my message andhave a great weekend,

Austrian


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

You might go to the Atlanta Flyfishing expo next weekend. Lefty Kreh will be giving casting demos. No better casting teacher than Lefty.

http://www.castlow.com/gaswfe.html


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I think LDD on here offered to help people with fly fishing. He knows his stuff!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

here's some fly fishing lessons...


----------

